# The manor demons new look for 2010



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

WELL EVERYONE I HAVE COMPLETED MY NEW LOOK FOR THE 2010 PHANTOM FRIGHT NIGHTS. BELOW YOU WILL SEE MY NEW LOOK AND I WILL EXPLAIN EACH PART TO YOU AND GIVE YOU THE WEB SITES THAT I WENT TO FOR ME TO PUT ALL OF IT TOGETHER.









THIS IS MY MASK AND THE NAME OF IT IS ASMODEUS THE DEMON. AND I FOUND IT AT THIS WEB SITE COMPOSITEFFECTS.COM 

IT IS ACTUALLY A FOAM LATEX PROSTHETIC FULL FACE MOUTH AND FACE FORM TO YOUR OWN SO ANY EXPRESSION YOU MAKE IT MAKES.









THIS IS MY GLOSS PVC SPRING KILT. I FOUND THIS AT WWW.RIVETHEAD.COM
AND THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BOTTOM PEICE. I DECIDED TO GO WITH THIS LOOK INSTEAD OF MY FAMEOUS TRENCH COAT THAT YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IN SOME OF MY OTHER PHOTOS AS IT IS UNDERGOING SOME ALTERCATIONS.









THESE ARE THE DEMONIA MEGA 602s THAT I WIL BE USEING TO ADD SOME HEIGHT TO MY CHARACTER. I AM ORGIANALLY 5''10 BUT WITH THESE I WILL BE 7''1. BECAUSE WHEN I THINK OF A DEMONIC ENTITY I THINK OF SOMETHING HUGE AND WICKED SCARY.

AND AGAIN I FOUND THESE BOOTS ALSO ON THE RIVETHEAD WEB SITE THAT ADRESS AGAIN IS WWW.RIVETHEAD.COM









AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST BARE WITH ME MY SPELLING SUCKS. THE TRECHARY TOP. 

THIS IS GOING TO BE THE TOP PICE OF THE COSTUME AND I LOVE IT BECAUSE NOT ONLY DOSE IT MATCH THE KILT BUT IT ADDS THAT SICK AND TWISTED LOOK THAT I THINK OF WHEN I THINK OF A DEMONIC ENTITY. AND IT STILL FITS INTO THE GOTHIC GENRE OF OUR SPECIFIC HAUNT IN THE PARK.

THATS WHAT I LOVE ABOUT BEING A GOTH WE CAN FIND MOST ANYTHING TO ADD TO OUR DAY TO DAY LOOK BUT ALSO USE THAT SAME LOOK WITH DIFFERENT STYLES TO MAKE A GREAT HALLOWEEN AND/OR HAUNTER COSTUME.

AND I FOUND THIS TOP AT MY NUMBER ONE FAVEORITE SITE I SHOP AT AND IS MY PREFFERD SITE TO SHOP AT AND THAT SITE IS WWW.CRYOFLESH.COM

SO THERE YOU HAVE IT A FEW SIMPLE DAY TO DAY GOTH CLOTHS MIXED WITH A FOAM LATEX PROSTHETIC PUT THAT ALL TOGETHER AND YOU GOT THE MANOR DEMONS LOOK FOR 2010. FEEL FREE TO COMMENT I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW WHAT ALL OF YOU THINK FROM FELLOW PRO HAUNTERS RIGHT DOWN TO HALLOWEEN FAN.

THANK YOU

-THE MANOR DEMON-


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That is a wicked mask. The kilt reminds me of Pinhead. 

I can't even wear heels that high and I'm a girl, so be careful! 

Nice costume ensemble there - verrrrry creepy and sure to get lots of people running away from you!

(and please no all caps posting - it's a no no! And very painful to read besides.  )


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

sory about the caps posting i had it for the tite of the topic and forgot to take it off lol my bad. thanks for the compliments on the costume.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Reminds me of my Goth Brother, minus the mask (he's scary enough without one)


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

awesome love it


----------



## Blix666 (Aug 24, 2010)

friggin' awesome


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I can't even wear heels that high and I'm a girl, so be careful!


I was just gonna post something along those lines, be careful with those "heels!"

I wear heels & even those things would trip me up.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't walk in heels either, I walk like a man in drag does in them.

My brothers selling off some of his Goth treasures on Ebay, he has a helmet that's a one of a kind that was made for a horror movie. Not sure which movie though! I'll have to get him to send me some pics before he sells it.


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

lol thanks everyone for the words of advice. i doo heels all the time as swell when i get these things i am going to walk around my house in them and try to ge used to them befor useing them from 5pm-1am


----------



## manordemon (Aug 30, 2010)

well i want to thank those of you who like the costume idea i was going to use but do to a lack of money i will not be able to do my costume but for those of you who seen my pics in the what dose a haunter look like thread i will be doing the same coat with some altercations made to it.

the only part of thecostume im am getting that you see on this thread will b e the boots but i am shootig for something good as far as a mask or prosthetic to add to it so i am going to just hope for the best here once i got all of it in the bag i will make sure that i have it all up so that you can see what it looks like i will also make sure that i got alot of pics from this year for all of you thank you.

-the manor demon-


----------

